# Auschwitz visit



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone visiting Poland who is interested in the holocaust should visit Auschwitz. Visit to Auschwitz camps are free but to see the film 15mins costs 3.5pln. To have a guided tour including the film costs 39 pln. To stay in the car park which is very large with no facilities costs 12 pln for 24 hours, to stay at the Centre for Dialogue and Prayer which is a hotel owned by the church, next to Auschwitz camp and has toilets, showers and electric costs 23 pln per person per night and is actually very nice. Open from April to November. You can also get a bus or a train from Auschwitz to Krakow, buses run approx 15 times a day and cost 18pln return. At todays rate 4.5 pln = £1.00.
Derek & bel


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you for that info, it will be very helpful to us when we set off for Poland near the end of June. One of the reasons for going, is to visit Auschwiz. We are trying to plot a route across Germany at the moment.!!

Lin


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Lin, as we were in the car we came across to Amsterdam then stuck with the motorways across to Dresden which is an absolute must be seen! Get a site near town and go in on the train. From the railway station you can walk to the old town in under 10 minutes. 
We crossed the border at Gorlitz which has now no border police, we actually went inland to the mountains to go skiing, but if you head for Krakow, Auschwitz (Oswiecim) which is the polish name of the town is approx 70 kms before on the 44.
Derek & Bel


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

My eldest son and his wife visited Prague two weeks ago, thoroughly recommended the place. They visited Auschwitz, and said it was a very, very sobering experience, it was impossible to comprehend what happened there.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I visited Auschwitz in 1969 when I was still at schools, and it was an experience to say the least, I was in awe of the sheer numbers of human beings that were tortured and slaughtered there, and one of the most moving things I saw was all the photographs of the victims on the walls, I will visit again when I go to visit my cousin with Tony in a couple of years, we should have gone this year but My daughter has just announced she is getting Married next May, so we have put the visit on hold for now, and I am on a diet :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I would also recommend going a few miles further up the road to Birkenau (where the famous shot of the train tracks enter the compound). Just to see the scale of the numbers of prisoners that were held there is overwhelming.

The plaques in every language warning against the same thing happening brought me to tears...

Griff


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thankyou Derek and Bel,
So much to see and I just hope we have enough time. We have got nearly 3 weeks....Cant wait till we retire. We are going to head for Aachan and then across to Dresden and then like you suggest stop over and have a look around.

Lin and Fred


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Just a quick one, as we have very poor internet access but if you are interested in castles, approx 25 kms south of Dresden is a castle called Konistien(not sure of spelling) Camp site in the town and unbelievable castle. Just to the east on the A6 of Dresden which is an easy road to use to meet up with the motorway to Gorlitz (border of Poland) is Colditz castle if passing worth a look.
Derek & Bel


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I went on a stag do last year to Krakow, big lash up going in plenty of bars for beer & best vodka!.

Managed it for a couple of days, then we decided we had to do something else - a visit to Auschwitz somebody decided, not a typical stag trip, & to be fair I was a little nervous about 30 blokes going to somewhere like that, some of them could be quite, er shall we say, politically incorrect.

The taxis picked us all up at about 8.30 to take us there, most people still bevvied up etc etc. When we arrived there, parked up in the car park, the taxi driver organised a tour guide for just us (as recommended if there are, i think, more than 10).

Within about 15 seconds of walking under the famous gate, everyone was stone cold sober!
It's a harrowing place to look round, some of the exhibits really make you think, the piles of shoes, the replica human hair which, incidentally, was used to make socks for the German soldiers. The tiny punishment cells (as if being there wasn't bad enough in itself), where 6 or 8 people would crawl in then have to stand as there isn't sufficient space to crouch/sit/lie down.

A weird place initially because the buildings, & I make no apologies for this, actually look quite nice from the outside, you can almost imagine arriving there thinking it wasn't too bad - how wrong can you be?

Again we followed this with a trip up the road to Birkenau, this place just makes Auschwitz as an environment look plush. Row upon row of what can only be described as chicken sheds packed with bunks - horrific. The memorial at the end of the train line is truly emotionally evocative. 

30 blokes on a stag do stood round blubbering & hugging makes you realise just how much of an impact the place has. You know what was actually being fought for - freedom, equality, peace. Almost seems like a waste of time sometimes nowadays.

Would I recommend a visit? I'm not sure you can recommend something like this.
Would I go again? Not sure to be honest, it was terrible in the best possible way.
Am I glad I did go? Absolutely, although glad is probably an inappropriate word.



After a very quiet ride back to the hotel, & an almost silent thoughtful hour in the bar, boy did we celebrate being alive!!
An experience I will never forget.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Chris - thanks for your post. You have said so much in so few words. 

Although I have never visited, I feel it is a place one should visit, if only once. You can't put a price on life, equality and freedom.

Sue


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at the Centre for Prayer & Dialogue and it was good, showers, toilets and electricity. Not sure though whether you need to book as we had gone with others and it had been arranged for us.

It is an easy walk from there to Auschwitz. There are some shops not far from Auschwitz with a cafe and internet access.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

If you are in the Krakow area then a visit to the Wieliczka Salt Mines is well worth it. You will still stand and stare but in amazement, not in shock and horror as at Auschwitz.
Colin


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow!! - just stumbled on this thread.

We are planning a trip with the Harleys to Finland and St Pietersburg next year - Looks like we will need to make a diversion...

Thanks all - for your input.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

When you visit, try and see some birds in the compounds, or listen for bird song. 

I didnt see or hear a single thing when I visited. 

It was almost as if even Mother Nature repelled against the things Human can do to each other.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All, What can I say, We set off for a visit to Auschwitz etc on 2nd June this year and we intend to stay there a good few days, I have always wanted to visit there but not for curiosity, I basically want to say in person how sorry I am that these things happened and how we let them happen in a small way, I travel every year across and around Europe as I am one of the fortunate ones, I have retired, I have a motorhome, and I have a good pension But most of all I am fairly fit and fairly healthy, I think it is VERY important that we don't forget and that we also ensure our children don't forget.
I think my first enlightening on the horrors and vastness of what happened in the world wars was when we visited Ypres, My god I have never in my whole life seen so many people brought to tears in such a small place and so quickly.
I lost an uncle in the war and because of the difficulties of travel in those days and much later of course no member of our family has visited his grave, in fact no-one knew where he was, Well towards the end of last year I was determined to find his resting place, I did and I was very surprised how easy it was, I discovered that he is at Naples war cemetery
and we are also going there, I am not Jewish but I think that they have a fantastic tradition where they just leave a small stone at the grave etc just to say "I was here".
I think the comments on this Auschwitz topic are fantastic, I in fact was almost in tears reading some of them and when I go there in June rest assured I am taking a few stones with me from my home.

Les


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

On a similar note if you travel to southern Germany there is also Dachau Concertration camp memorial site (just west of Munich) Dachau was the "model" for the German concerntration camp system and was the first one to be constructed, it is also a very harrowing and sobering experience to visit there.
I have been a couple of times now as the company I work for has a base just outside Munich, and even after the 2 visits I have I still cant comprehend what happened there. Again not sure I could "recommend it" as thats problably the wrong way to put it.
Auschwitz is on my list of places to visit in the future as well when I have the opportunity to do so.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We went in oct,Make sure you go via Gorlitz as the road east from Forst is very very bad but it is good going west into forst.You cannot get L.PG in eastern Germany near the border ,no problem in Poland 300 yards across the border from gorlitz you can exchange € for zloty and get L.PG.
Stelplatx in main carpark at Gorlitz €5 per 24hrs,electric loo waste but nothing else.Have a look around Gorlitz it is very nice.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

we to visited Auschwitz a few years ago. If you are anywhere near this area it is well worth a visit. I would recommend the guided tour as they tell you everything. Yes it is moving,but it is very true.
We also visited Colditz castle, also worth a visit. We found it hard to believe those prisoners tunnelled as they did, but some aspects of the tour we found quite funny.
Frank & Jan


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i'm going to auschwitz on the 8th june something thats been on my mind for years, we only have two weeks, if some one can point me in the right direction, ie ; route, things to see on the way, i've never been across the the channel before in my motorhome so looking forward to it, and also is two weeks ok for this trip? and will i have enough time to see the normandy beaches. dennis


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

also forgot to say, if any one else wants to go, about this time perhaps we can meet up, or form a wagon train. dennis :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Hi All, What can I say, We set off for a visit to Auschwitz etc on 2nd June this year and we intend to stay there a good few days,


Hi Les,

I, and I am sure others too, would be grateful for any input upon your return, on this particular forum if possible please.



kazzay said:


> Auschwitz is on my list of places to visit in the future as well when I have the opportunity to do so.


Same here Kazzy. For us, it's just a case of having enough time to do it all, without rushing there and back again.

I was particularly moved by Alfa-Scud's post reference the boy's Stag Do, finishing up having a very sombre visit to Auschwitz.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

bandaid said:


> When you visit, try and see some birds in the compounds, or listen for bird song.
> 
> I didnt see or hear a single thing when I visited.
> 
> It was almost as if even Mother Nature repelled against the things Human can do to each other.


I was told that this was a urban myth,so when i went in oct i paid special attention to this. Auschwitz no birds or wild life heard or seen,well it was oct and this camp is small.so i then went onto Birkennau this camp is massive with trees and shrubs,no birds or wild life found or heard but just outside the camp i saw lots of birds.
When i went into the gas chamber and crematorium at Auschwitz the temp seemed to drop dramatically ,so i went outside again to see if it was just me also went into similar building near by.It was just the same when i went back in!!!!
Make sure you see cell block 11


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> I was particularly moved by Alfa-Scud's post reference the boy's Stag Do, finishing up having a very sombre visit to Auschwitz.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.


Thanks Jock, it was quite bizarre really, & we were only talking about it last night. We'd been out to t'pub for tea with my mum & dad, & as you do after a couple of beers we were in a discussion (or "heated debate" as they usually turn out!). 
My dad was having a bit of an immigration rant, as is his want, & Sandra was saying that she was pleased that the UK was, despite the scroungers & leg swingers, seen as a "safe haven". As he carried on his rant I couldn't help myself but fly off the handle a bit & demand that he pay a visit a visit to a place such as Auschwitz - maybe then he'd realise why we are so lucky to be living in such a free society, despite all the terrorism etc etc.....

I still have a few quiet minutes from time to time with memories of that visit, coupled with the before & after of the stag do - makes me feel very lucky indeed!!

One of the very few things that honestly gets my goat nowadays (& it didn't used to), is when people say "Hitler had it right" :evil: . Just because you may not like an immigration policy, you should never think like that - it is true evil at work.

Anyway, sorry about the lecture, but it did affect me a bit  .

Think happy thoughts!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Anyway, sorry about the lecture, but it did affect me a bit Embarassed . ]


No need to be sorry Chris. It is refreshing to read of others thoughts, and how their visit has put some perspective into their views and thinking, in day to day life.

I would probably be brought down to earth with a hell of a bump, and be extremely humbled by it all. 
As a an ex serviceman, Ypres and Auschwitz is something I feel that I have to do, but will have to wait until Rita has enough time on her hands. I'd still want her travelling with me, even though she probably wouldn't want to visit the actual camps themselves, as it would be too upsetting for her.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We visited Bergen Belsen this year, its something you must do at least once in your life.
It didn't really hit home until we were back in the van that evening talking about it. We were both in tears, I've never experienced emotions like it.
We will definately visit Auschwitz as well one day.

Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yvonne and I both noticed the lack of birdsong when we visited Lidice.

On other journeys, we have found the same lack of sound at Natzweiler-Struthof and Dachau.

Like Bandaid and others, we always come away realising just how lucky we are, to live where we do when we do.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We visited Belsen Bergen last year, and Dachau in 2006. So this year we are visiting Oswecin (Auschwitz). Dachau was the first memorial we had ever visited had it a numbing effect on me. I don't know what I'll find in Poland and I doubt if I'll get any answers. But it's a strange compulsion to be witness and not forget. Can't wait to spend a few days in Krakow as I believe its beautifull.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, What can I say, We set off for a visit to Auschwitz etc on 2nd June this year and we intend to stay there a good few days,
> ...


Certainly Will Jock, I have a fairly decent camera that takes SD cards so I have just bought a couple more for spares "Just in Case"

Les


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

brillopad said:


> also forgot to say, if any one else wants to go, about this time perhaps we can meet up, or form a wagon train. dennis :lol:


Hi Brillopad, We set off for Auschwitz on 2nd June and are due to get there on 7th June, we are staying at centre for dialogue and prayer, It would be rude not to have a cold one mate.

Les


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever had problems with getting cash from Polish ATM's using a Nationwide Card. ?

I believe there is no problems with using them to pay road tolls.

Also, can anyone recommend a decent site in Krakov for three or four days as we must visit the salt mines after paying our respects at Auschwitz.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> Has anyone ever had problems with getting cash from Polish ATM's using a Nationwide Card. ?
> 
> I believe there is no problems with using them to pay road tolls.
> 
> Also, can anyone recommend a decent site in Krakov for three or four days as we must visit the salt mines after paying our respects at Auschwitz.


We were there last year,get euros from cash machine in Gorlitz then take cash to the kiosks in poland I forgot what they are called they will change them into Zlotys.
Dont get fuel in East Germany much cheaper in Poland and you can pay with Nationwide card.
Read my blog for tips and info re roads.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Hogan,
Interesting blog, especially the state of the Polish motorway.

If our plans stay on course, we will be going into Poland via the Czech Rep, staying a couple of nights at Auschwitz, then onto Krakov, followed by Slovakia, Hungary, and ending in Slovenia before making our way back to the UK.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Spot on, Chris.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Polish Roads*

I'm currently working in Poland, spending 10 -14 days a month there, during which time I travel by hire car from the Krakow area in the south to Gdansk area in the north or v/v. This is a trip of about 650km which I have covered by various routes that take between 6.5 and 10 hours. When I took on this work, which will possibly last 'till the end of 2010, I had intentions of taking Jane's MH for some extended stays and to enjoy some summer sun on the beaches in Sopot & Gdynia
However, it didn't take too long to realise that Polish roads and the MH were totally incompatible. I have never experienced such deeply rutted and pot holed roads.... and then there is the the driving and the traffic! It's not unusual to spend 2 hours to travel the 4 km from a shipyard in visit in Gdansk to my hotel and, this Wednesday, it took me over 3 hours to travel the 120 km from Kozle to Krakow Airport along the A4 motorway.
In sorry but , but for me, Polish roads are only fit for hire cars! However, the people are great.
TDG


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Zozzer, No problem using Nationwide card at all mate, Used mine twice.

On way into Krakow there is a campsite called Camping Slok, a bit tight but very clean.

Also all the comments re birds in Auschwitz, It is urban myth I have actually photographed them There arent many but they are there, I have one photo of a Stork sat on an old hut in Birkenau as well.

All photos soon to be published.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old post, but has anyone been to Auschwitz recently in a motorhome and if so where did they stay etc whilst in Poland? 

The camperstop book (2012) I have dosn't cover Poland. 

I,m currently in northern Holland and would appreciate as much info as possible please on campsites, wild camping, road conditions etc.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you are visiting Auschwitz I can very highly recommend "Centre for Dialogue and Prayer" It is NOT what it sounds like, It is a Hotel that has camping in it's grounds and it is maybe 300 metres from Auschwitz itself,
the address is Maksymiliana Kolbego 1, Oświęcim, Poland
+48 33 843 10 00 ‎
It is a beautiful location and is impeccably clean.

GPS Co-ordinates

50.02296132138001 / 19.19912338256836

My review plus other comments HERE


----------

